# Tica show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!!! he has done it again  we are so very, very pleased with how well Toby is doing on the Show Bench and are both so proud about all the fantastic comments made by all the judges as to how great Toby's temperament is! Well Toby finaled in nine out of a possible twelve rings! He was placed 6th, 6th, 4th, 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 2nd, 1st and 1st earning a massive 1819 points towards his regional points!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

WOW!!!!

Congratulations, he really is a stunner!!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats hunny!!

and obviously congrats to Toby aswell  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

That's fab news! Well done on a fantastic day!

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Woo, Hoo, CONGRATS May and Toby. 
I'm so pleased for you.
My friend had his Blue NFC there too, he made enough points and finals to become a Quad Champ*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To the lad and of course May ,Toby always does us proud and just look at how absolutely stunning he is..he adores showing others how an Ori Bi should look,so it's lovely when others appreciate it too:We are so,so chuft with this darlin' boy


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done, hes very handsome


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

That is certainly something to brag about. I would be on the roof screaming. Congratulations to you both x x x


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic News May.HUGE Congratulations to you and your babe.He certainly did you proud.xxxxxx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Fantastic!

really well done - this is not helping my Rosette envy at all


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*WOW that's*  *fantastic  Well done *


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

well done he is such a handsome boy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow well done to you both  *


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done May - I love Toby!

Have you managed to prise him back off Ross yet??


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well done what a stunning cat i love his colouring.


----------

